# August Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos - Submissions



## RickGibbs

Submit your photos until 12:00 am on August 8th (the end of August 7th...).

Please include with your submission your username and your golden's name.

August themes - ideas: no school, road trips, fun in the sun, swimming, barbeques... Pretty much the same types of ideas as July, minus the Fourth. These are just suggestions, but again, it's all about what August means to you.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...um-calendar-photo-contest-official-rules.html


----------



## Maggies mom

*Houdini*

OK ....I will be the first to post............


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie in the lake, my favorite picture of him. Is it ok to submit it in both contests?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

mylissyk said:


> Robbie in the lake, my favorite picture of him. Is it ok to submit it in both contests?


Yeah, no prob.....and it's a great pic BTW.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*oh cool!*



Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yeah, no prob.....and it's a great pic BTW.


Now rick can ignore my pm! I wanted to put the pic of rachel in this one too! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*my submission*

here is mine....


----------



## RickGibbs

Rachel's Mom said:


> Now rick can ignore my pm! I wanted to put the pic of rachel in this one too! LOL


:lol: And I was looking for what pictures to move..... So you're all good now?


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*yep!*



RickGibbs said:


> :lol: And I was looking for what pictures to move..... So you're all good now?


 
thanks dear!


----------



## DanielleH

Heres London:


----------



## mdoats

This is Rookie after his first swim.


----------



## desilu

Ignore this please and see the next post!


----------



## desilu

Here's a wet Lucy.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is mine, Jack and Peanut


----------



## Joe

Here is Lila:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

See new entry on Page Four.


----------



## TheHooch

River


----------



## Hudson

*August entry- Hudson at the Beach*

I love this one of him at the beach


----------



## Hudson

Love the shot of River- coloring is beautiful


----------



## PJD001

*My entry for 'Water" theme! Go Sammy girl!!!!*


----------



## wilki5

**I have changed my picture to this one instead! Liked it better!**


----------



## davebeech

TheHooch said:


> River


now that is one classy pic, there's some great pics already but I love this one already.


----------



## heidi_pooh

Decided to change my entry.


----------



## sharlin

I'm tellin' ya, we need to be a clearinghouse for stock photos for people to buy - there are some unbelievable shots we have.


----------



## RickGibbs

sharlin said:


> I'm tellin' ya, we need to be a clearinghouse for stock photos for people to buy - there are some unbelievable shots we have.


I'm telling you.....we could combine all these pictures and make an awesome coffee table book..... And raise some good money for rescues....


----------



## TheHooch

davebeech said:


> now that is one classy pic, there's some great pics already but I love this one already.


Thanks Dave. I have an 8x10 of it spotlighted on my mantle. Guess I loved it too. LOL

Hooch


----------



## hgatesy

*Fun in th sun!*

Parker and Camden enjoying a nice afternoon in the sunshine.


----------



## mdoats

I think I'm in love with Parker and Camden!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Rick,
How many can we post?
I have 5 Retrievers here!
Or do you just want Goldens?
Would hate to leave Angel my 
Flattie out.
Kerri


----------



## justmejanis

The rules are posted in the first thread. One photo per member. There can be more than one Golden in the photo, but just one photo. Goldens only.


----------



## TheHooch

hgatesy said:


> Parker and Camden enjoying a nice afternoon in the sunshine.


What color and detail in that picture. They are gorgeous!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Are pictures supposed to be in color??? Not sure anyone is interested in seeing a B&W lol


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Are pictures supposed to be in color??? Not sure anyone is interested in seeing a B&W lol


It's really up to the voters....I would think we want all pictures to be color for the calendar. But it's really up to all of you...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well... I got a million pics of Tucker so I can change it easily


----------



## RickGibbs

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well... I got a million pics of Tucker so I can change it easily


Personally, for a calendar, I think they should be color.......but it really is on members votes....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Meh, I'll just change it  Doesn't bother me any.










This is my NEW entry....^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Doreens

Monty Just after his Dip in the pool.


----------



## mylissyk

GL84 - I really LOVE the one of him looking down at the camera!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

okie dokie. I'll just go with that one then... lol


----------



## TheHooch

GoldenLover84 said:


> okie dokie. I'll just go with that one then... lol


Yep that is the one to go with it is GReat.

Hooch


----------



## davebeech

GoldenLover84 said:


> Meh, I'll just change it  Doesn't bother me any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my NEW entry....^^^^^^^^^^


that's loads better !!


----------



## davebeech

Doreens said:


> Monty Just after his Dip in the pool.


just love that pose !!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Oh my gawd...Parker and Camden are stunning, what a brilliant shot...hard to beat that one mi thinks!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

ook found a pic to post..this is what August means around here...chilling out in the sunshine, normally in the middle of a big field! (although probably not THIS august...no, no this August we will probably be a few foot underwater!)


Shot with Canon PowerShot S2 IS at 2007-07-26


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Hmmm...I don't have a clue why it has written my camera details underneath? How does it know what camera I used?? weird...


----------



## WoodysMum

Emma&Tilly said:


> ook found a pic to post..this is what August means around here...chilling out in the sunshine, normally in the middle of a big field! (although probably not THIS august...no, no this August we will probably be a few foot underwater!)
> 
> 
> Shot with Canon PowerShot S2 IS at 2007-07-26


 
Well i'm looking out of my window now and it's peeing down, and has been for weeks. Soooooooooooooooooo cheesed of with this weather. Nice pic by the way.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Thanks! Where abouts are you woodysmum? Hope it dries up soon...we will all get washed away at this rate!


----------



## mylissyk

That's so perfect it looks like it was painted! It would make a great framed piece. 



Emma&Tilly said:


> ook found a pic to post..this is what August means around here...chilling out in the sunshine, normally in the middle of a big field! (although probably not THIS august...no, no this August we will probably be a few foot underwater!)
> 
> 
> Shot with Canon PowerShot S2 IS at 2007-07-26


----------



## davebeech

Emma&Tilly said:


> Oh my gawd...Parker and Camden are stunning, what a brilliant shot...hard to beat that one mi thinks!


I agree, it's one of those pics that grab your attention straight away, but at this moment in time I'm still with Hooch's


----------



## Emma&Tilly

aw thanks Mylissky!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

davebeech said:


> I agree, it's one of those pics that grab your attention straight away, but at this moment in time I'm still with Hooch's


I agree with that...that pic of River is just regal!!


----------



## bluebomberx

I think it's an imageshack thing. I've been pretty happy with Flickr so far.


----------



## RickGibbs

justmejanis said:


> The rules are posted in the first thread. One photo per member. There can be more than one Golden in the photo, but just one photo. Goldens only.


Yep...only one photo per member. And for the calendar contest, only goldens.

But you can include your flattie in the secondary contest....  I love Flat Coats...


----------



## TheHooch

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I agree with that...that pic of River is just regal!!


thanks you two. The pictures are getting better with every submission. I might should have waited to towards the end of the contest. LOL 

And how did it get your camera information??????? Weird?!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith, enjoying the morning sun


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Here is Oakly's August Submission.


----------



## mybuddy

Here's Buddy!!! Doesnt matter where or how much, as long as it is water!


----------



## Kai

*Kai - Cleaning the beach*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Awwweee.....CRAP!!! Now it's a toss up between Hooch's River and Oakly!! Rob that picture is magnificent!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

what about my picture? lmao... j/k I dont plan on ever winning :


----------



## davebeech

GoldenLover84 said:


> what about my picture? lmao... j/k I dont plan on ever winning :


you should really get a prize for trying so darn hard !!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yes...yes I should...I think Tucker should be the cover dog because of all my efforts... LOL.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


Sue, that is an awesome picture!!!! You can tell she loves doing it too!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Here's Carson's submission....August means....let's go to the beach. (pic was taken in June....but we'll ignore that for now.  )


----------



## TheHooch

What a great picture!!!

Hooch



DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


----------



## Maggies mom

DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


Great picture Sue............


----------



## gisabella

*Not the best quality pic...*

Not great quality, but Caper at Lake Louise chewing a stick (until Mummy took it away


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Kuddles & Nemo*

Here's Kuddles & Nemo enjoying some shade from the Arizona Sun.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

gisabella said:


> Not great quality, but Caper at Lake Louise chewing a stick (until Mummy took it away


That's a great pic!! Love the background!!


----------



## DanielleH

DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


That is a beautiful picture!! I love it!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Thanks to everyone who enjoyed Margo's photo. She is a well trained dog. I all too often see dogs who are "wired" and are not trained properly. They run full force (and not to the bird) all over the place, and when they do find it they chomp on the bird and throw it around like a rag doll. Not good... :uhoh: I would be very embarrassed to run a dog that acted that way even if I passed. Bad behavior reflects on the trainer.

There are a bunch of great photos in this contest...tough choice for sure!


----------



## Pointgold

DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


Beautiful shot, and even more beautiful girl. It is a thrill to see a dog doing what they were bred to do, and especially a really pretty one!
Thanks for sharing her. She's lovely, and obviously talented!


----------



## Frank the Tank

*Pic of Frank at the Beach*

Hey everyone,
Haven't submitted anything in a while, but thought I could make a contribution to the contest. This is Frank in OBX


----------



## Princess Bella

*Bella*

Just enjoying the summer!!


----------



## GoldenAtoll

*Atoll the Lion King*

Here's mine. We love to hike in the Vosges mountains in France, there are lots of trails and the best part for me, are the castle ruins. Atoll loves to explore these places with me. I call this the Lion King picture.


----------



## Sunny Delight

*August Calendar picture*

Gosh, anyone remember me? I haven't been on here in ages and ages! I see people that started when GRF gained lots of CG people and now they have like 2,000 posts!! Where have I been?? :bowl: I am here because I can't sleep (notice the time...) and I got a message in my e-mail about the calendar contest. I've got lots of new and fun pictures, but nothing like Hooch's River, or DelMarva's "real retriever" or Oakley's wet close-up!  I have a BEAUTIFUL headshot of a foster dog (I volunteer with a Golden rescue) but he happened to be a mix, and a black one at that!! Maybe I'll put him in the "for fun" calendar. 

I may be back a bit more on here, especially once school starts up again. I had a couple tough fosters (simultaneously) and then the kids home from school after a very busy June, and I've been quite stressed. I look forward to reading about how people are doing now and about the pups that were new when I left off that are now growing up so fast!!


----------



## vrocco1

Sunny Delight said:


> Gosh, anyone remember me? I haven't been on here in ages and ages! I see people that started when GRF gained lots of CG people and now they have like 2,000 posts!! Where have I been?? :bowl: I am here because I can't sleep (notice the time...) and I got a message in my e-mail about the calendar contest. I've got lots of new and fun pictures, but nothing like Hooch's River, or DelMarva's "real retriever" or Oakley's wet close-up!  I have a BEAUTIFUL headshot of a foster dog (I volunteer with a Golden rescue) but he happened to be a mix, and a black one at that!! Maybe I'll put him in the "for fun" calendar.
> 
> I may be back a bit more on here, especially once school starts up again. I had a couple tough fosters (simultaneously) and then the kids home from school after a very busy June, and I've been quite stressed. I look forward to reading about how people are doing now and about the pups that were new when I left off that are now growing up so fast!!


Welcome back! I hope you can spend more time with us.


----------



## Wrigleysmom

DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


That is the most beautiful picture I have seen, so very natural I love it!


----------



## Linus4ever

Here's Linus chillin out


----------



## moverking

One of my fav's:
Sadie (moverking)


----------



## HovawartMom

Here is Priska:


----------



## Lestorm

wilki5 said:


> **I have changed my picture to this one instead! Liked it better!**


Oh My goodness! Where they really that cute? Got to get another asap, hehehe!


----------



## Lestorm

DelmarvaGold said:


> This is Margo and one of the best photos I have of her. It was taken at the Labrador Retriever Club JH test held this past May.


Stunning! Was the bird taken from the water?


----------



## Lestorm

*Four in the car....*

All ready for a day out.


----------



## Joe

Haha, this last one is really great.


----------



## Hudson

Stunning photos again this month, the calendar will be so good!


----------



## goldenluvX2

Casey on her boat, relaxing a usual. She's now 7 and so very beautiful.
Thanks


----------



## TheHooch

Great picture of Casey. Looks like pure contentment.

Hooch


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Wow! Lots of Great Pictures!! Gotta Love August Contest!!


----------



## harlowsmom

Harlow


----------



## BeauShel

It is going to be another hard time picking the winner. They are all winners in my book.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Here's Rosco....


----------



## carrie

What a heat...but i'm under a tree here I'm Okay 
*Carrie:*


----------



## boyd114

heres our new pup marley enjoying a bit of sun! (that we finally got after all the rain)


----------



## goldenmomof3

*Lamb Chop at 8 weeks of age*

Here is Lamb Chop ... she has not yet been officially named. She was the only puppy in Lacey's 2nd litter.


----------



## mylissyk

Would you just look at that baby? Have you ever seen anything more precious? Oh I need to give her a squeeze.

This is going to be a REALLY hard choice!


----------



## cubbysan

These pictures get more and more gorgeous every month! Maybe in the future we can have a weekly appt calendar instead of a monthly. That would give us 40 more pictures to look at! (Sorry Rick).


----------



## gisabella

Awwwwwwwwwww what a total cutie lil puff ball!! She's so adorable :bowl:


goldenmomof3 said:


> Here is Lamb Chop ... she has not yet been officially named. She was the only puppy in Lacey's 2nd litter.
> View attachment 8530


----------



## Rosco's Mom

goldenmomof3 said:


> Here is Lamb Chop ... she has not yet been officially named. She was the only puppy in Lacey's 2nd litter.
> View attachment 8530


OMG she is absolutely adorable!!! I'm with Mylissyk I just want to squeeze her and love her over and over again!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This is going to be another hard month. The next 3 months I'm entering the same picture over and over LOL.


----------



## heidi_pooh

goldenmomof3 said:


> Here is Lamb Chop ... she has not yet been officially named. She was the only puppy in Lacey's 2nd litter.
> View attachment 8530


You could always name her Solitaire.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

*Katie and her new friend Bambi*

This is Katie - she loved all animals


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here is Oakly's August Submission.


thats my favorite so far - great picture -


----------



## heidi_pooh

Here is my new entry of Otto enjoying the 5 hour car ride to go camping.


----------



## goldensoul

goldensoul and Alma's submission


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Summer is fruit picking. 












Molly left Kerry right


----------

